# Delonghi Magnifica Single Shot Issue



## ontheslither (Aug 25, 2018)

Hello folks!

I'm very new to the coffee world after my lovely partner bought me a Delonghi Magnifica ESAM4200 as a surprise for my Birthday a couple of months ago.

But I have to say I'm having a few issues, especially on a single shot of espresso.

Using my first bag of beans from Rave a double espresso is taking roughly 35/40 seconds and the weight of beans is roughly 19g and then 38g once dispensed.

However on a single, I weighed out 10g of beans and it came out in about 10 seconds and weighed 12g!

I've attached pictures of my settings below so if any one could help that would be marvellous!

Any tips also welcomed on how to get a better overall espresso on this machine would be great also.

Thank you VERY much!

Simon


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

If you mean double espresso as being the two cup button, then all it does is pump twice as much water through the puck and you will get a weak lungo.

The way to do it (at least how we do it at work) is to always use the single button but do two singles. Adjust the grind control to give you the best taste - usually 20 or so seconds. That way you will get something approaching a single or double espresso.


----------



## ontheslither (Aug 25, 2018)

lake_m said:


> If you mean double espresso as being the two cup button, then all it does is pump twice as much water through the puck and you will get a weak lungo.
> 
> The way to do it (at least how we do it at work) is to always use the single button but do two singles. Adjust the grind control to give you the best taste - usually 20 or so seconds. That way you will get something approaching a single or double espresso.


Thank you for clearing that up. I will take your advice!

Thanks


----------



## ontheslither (Aug 25, 2018)

Hello again.

I had a go trying to slow the grind down on the single cup (for an espresso) but have failed miserably. I already have the grinder notch on number one, the finest setting possible.

As above, I weighed out 10g of beans and after the single espresso has dispensed the shot it weighed 12g the volume is roughly 30ml - I haven't got a small enough measuring jug right now to be 100% accurate but I used a Pyrex kitchen jug which has 50ml as it's smallest measurement.

Beans are Brazil Presente Do Sol from Rave, roasted on 22/8 which are a Medium roast.

I will only ever use this machine for making Espresso - I have no interest in making black coffees from this machine.

What I am failing to understand is that when I used the Double Cup I was using approximately 20g of beans and getting approximately 60ml in volume and 38g in weight when I weighed the 'Double Cup Espresso's which what I've read is quite close to where I need to be?

Any further help or tips would be greatly appreciated as I'm scratching my head a bit here. Most of the time I have a 'Double Cup' but occasionally I only want a single espresso so I hope we can figure this out!

Sorry to be a nuisance.

Thank you

Simon


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Why are you weighing out the beans on a BTC machine? I don't think you can do that effectively.

The brew unit produces a very small puck after auto tamping - which should be the same every time. By reducing the weight of beans for a single shot you may be screwing up the process - it expects a full 'puck holder' every time. Just use the strength knob to adjust the amount of coffee ground.

Just put enough beans in the hopper and let the machine do it's thing, but use the single shot button.


----------

